# Derrick Henry just said



## Throwback (Dec 12, 2015)

BO JACKSON was his hero.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Throwback said:


> BO JACKSON was his hero.



 I seen it too. Bo was a lot of people's hero. Bo knows!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2015)

and henry will be bo's grandchildren hero.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 12, 2015)

What was that show back in the day with the sports players on it? I loved that show and bo had the one metal leg haha!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and henry will be bo's grandchildren hero.



Negative.... The only sport they follow is archery.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2015)

Bo was a beast.


----------



## Horns (Dec 12, 2015)

Bo was bad news on a defense and could knock the cover off of a baseball.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Negative.... The only sport they follow is archery.



Give them an apple and see how they do... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 12, 2015)

Derrick Henry just said THANK YOU


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 12, 2015)

rtr Heisman winner


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and henry will be bo's grandchildren hero.



Spoken like a true thug.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2015)

Congrats to Henry! Well done young man!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 13, 2015)

Throwback said:


> BO JACKSON was his hero.



I think that is kind of refreshing to hear him say that about a player that played for the instate rival. Shows he has class and character. There is a Heisman winner who could learn something from this newest member, you know the one who said that he would never vote for a Bama player. Controversy followed him throughout his collegiate career because of his character and it appears the idiot still stands on the same bad character.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 13, 2015)

Bo was every fan's hero in the 80's.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 13, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Bo was every fan's hero in the 80's.



Not many Alabama Fans feel that way.

Roll Tide!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> and henry will be bo's grandchildren hero.



Bo will continue to be his grandchildren's and great grandchildren's hero. They will all likely go to Auburn and be Heisman winners. They won't even know Henry's name or the fact he played football for a little while.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2015)

Throwback said:


>



  I'm gonna call high fence or photo shop on that one 

  On a serious note I didn't know he hunted


----------



## riprap (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm going to get a haircut.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bo will continue to be his grandchildren's and great grandchildren's hero. They will all likely go to Auburn and be Heisman winners. They won't even know Henry's name or the fact he played football for a little while.



bo is 2nd loser after the the walkers.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 14, 2015)

Flash said:


> I'm gonna call high fence or photo shop on that one
> 
> On a serious note I didn't know he hunted



missing one more pic, Bo at AU.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'm going to get a haircut.



You should try the Derrick Henry look.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 14, 2015)

Oklahoma linebacker Eric Striker said Henry was too ugly to win the Heisman ..........Striker was the linebacker that wreaked havoc on bama in the sugar bowl


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Oklahoma linebacker Eric Striker said Henry was too ugly to win the Heisman ..........Striker was the linebacker that wreaked havoc on bama in the sugar bowl



The plot thickens.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You should try the Derrick Henry look.



Derrick Henry in 5 years...





10 years.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Derrick Henry in 5 years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You want fries with that?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You want fries with that?



And if the customer says yes, he will call out to Dalvin "the Fry" Cook to get them bagged up for him.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2015)

fairhope said:


> And if the customer says yes, he will call out to Dalvin "the Fry" Cook to get them bagged up for him.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

fairhope said:


> And if the customer says yes, he will call out to Dalvin "the Fry" Cook to get them bagged up for him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2015)

What happened to the other Henry thread?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> What happened to the other Henry thread?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9902701&postcount=410


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 15, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9902701&postcount=410



Roll Tide!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 15, 2015)

I sure hope most of these bammer fans have a psychiatrist on retainer just in case they lose in the playoffs!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

fairhope said:


> And if the customer says yes, he will call out to Dalvin "the Fry" Cook to get them bagged up for him.



I don't care who y'are.  That's funny right there.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

fairhope said:


>



I'm funny like that sometimes.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I sure hope most of these bammer fans have a psychiatrist on retainer just in case they lose in the playoffs!!!!



They'll just chalk it up to something Bama didn't do right.  They've never been "beaten".

"If we hadn't turned the ball over 5 times."  Ole Miss

"If we're not in the NC Game, we don't really try."  Oklahoma/Utah

"We underestimated Johnny Football/It was a fluke." aTm


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> They'll just chalk it up to something Bama didn't do right.  They've never been "beaten".
> 
> "If we hadn't turned the ball over 5 times."  Ole Miss
> 
> ...



This.....I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that cant admit they got beat by a better team.


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This.....I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that cant admit they got beat by a better team.



Or coach. Fans need to get behind team when not playing for NC. Offense killing his players.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This.....I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that cant admit they got beat by a better team.



The University of Alabama does not play "better teams". Only inferior ones that get real lucky sometimes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This.....I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that cant admit they got beat by a better team.



maybe I should bump some of those semenole comments after the loss to tek.....Dang, yall lost to tek


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe I should bump some of those semenole comments after the loss to tek.....Dang, yall lost to tek





Where's alphachief?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe I should bump some of those semenole comments after the loss to tek.....Dang, yall lost to tek



We didn't lose to Tech. We were caught red handed trying to rest our best players for the Clemson game. We had our 2nd best qb on the field the entire night. Dalvin was used sparingly. We let them get a win on a fluke kick 6 for petes sake.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> We didn't lose to Tech. We were caught red handed trying to rest our best players for the Clemson game. We had our 2nd best qb on the field the entire night. Dalvin was used sparingly. We let them get a win on a fluke kick 6 for petes sake.



Bottom line - FSU got beat by Tech. The scoreboard said so. You know it, I know it and the American people know it too.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe I should bump some of those semenole comments after the loss to tek.....Dang, yall lost to tek



That's a little worse than getting torched by Clemson's backup qb.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> bottom line - fsu got beat by tech. The scoreboard said so. You know it, i know it and the american people know it too.





:d


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 15, 2015)

somebody lose to tech y'all say?? oh man,, thats a new level of SUCK if so


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> somebody lose to tech y'all say?? oh man,, thats a new level of SUCK if so



Yep it was pretty bad.

Go Noles 2019, after Eason leaves Uga.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles 2019, after Eason leaves Uga.



yep


none of us have a chance since the savior is coming


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 861098
> 
> :d



I don't recall telling you you were allowed to gleep my Missing the Point graphic. I worked hard to find it on the web and I don't let just anybody have it, especially some Nole thug. I got my eye on you McFly.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I don't recall telling you you were allowed to gleep my Missing the Point graphic. I worked hard to find it on the web and I don't let just anybody have it, especially some Nole thug. I got my eye on you McFly.



he's such a nasty, thieving thug and should be banned immediately.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he's such a nasty, thieving thug and should be banned immediately.



Careful there "Rimz".


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I don't recall telling you you were allowed to gleep my Missing the Point graphic. I worked hard to find it on the web and I don't let just anybody have it, especially some Nole thug. I got my eye on you McFly.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he's such a nasty, thieving thug and should be banned immediately.



This is exactly why they don't give you a ban button.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Careful there "Rimz".



I say ban them both and bring back ODR..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I say ban them both and bring back ODR..



he is back. and i know his new name.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he is back. and i know his new name.


Ok... I now withdraw my official ban request...


----------

